# debridement of hand wound?



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 10, 2011)

patient has debridement of right hand wound and complex wound closure of right hand 6cm.

not sure what codes to use?

patient sustained a complex wound to his right hand three weeks ago resulting in transection of multiple tendons and nerves.  the patient was taken to OR for repair of structures.  postoperatively the patient was started with hand therapy for flexor tendon protocol and wound care.   patient developed a poor looking wound to right hand.  a right hand wound edges began to separate with areas of fibrinous exudate and questionable purulence.  the plan was for a washout and debridement with reclosure of the hand.  

the right hand wound edges were sharply debrided with both knife and scissors.  the skin flaps were re-undermined and the fibrinous and granulation tissue was debrided.  of note, a small amount of milky fluid was expressed.  the wound was then thoroughly pulse irrigated with 3 l of antibiotic solution.  The wound edges were then advanced closed using multiple interrupted horizontal mattress 3-0 chromic and 4-0 chromic sutures.  

thanks


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 10, 2011)

by the way the diagnosis is wound dehiscence with wound infection


----------



## Mojo (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at 13160; I don't see a several layer closure but your procedure seems more extensive than 12020.


----------

